# MAC in Southeast Asia: Research paper =]



## xbeatofangelx (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

I'm doing a research paper on the cosmetics industry in southeast asia. I'm trying to research the differences between the collections released in the US, and the collections released in southeast asia. 

Do you guys have any suggestions as to where I can find any resources about this? Or do you have any personal information, such as how the collections differ, or who the southeast asian collections are targeted to?

Do you have any speculation as to why they don't release certain colors in southeast asia?

Any information would be helpful =]

Thanks!


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think that's because some color doesn't suit the skin tone? But in Thailand, we get every collection that come out, both the Asian exclusive and what come out in th US.

Actually, in Thailand, for every brands that we have here, we tend to get everything they offered, both the Asian and Western collection.

I don't know about other country though.


----------

